# Anybody shooting 2 3/4" shells for ducks?



## Dustin Pate (Dec 2, 2010)

I came into a great deal on some 2 3/4" shells about 2 years ago. The are #3 shot. I wasn't sure how they would work out but I have used them pretty much exclusively since last season and they work pretty dang good. I have shot mallards, woodies, etc with no problems. I can't say I notice any more cripples than with 3" shells.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 2, 2010)

Get them in close and any of them will work.

2 3/4 #3's would/should give you just as dense of pattern and 3" #2's.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 2, 2010)

I use the same shells you do. Done just fine.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 2, 2010)

I shoot them in beaver ponds when I know the wood ducks are gonna be close....


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 2, 2010)

They work great for close birds.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 2, 2010)

3 1/2 shells are over rated and over priced!!!


----------



## ARTNAILER (Dec 2, 2010)

2 3/4 #2 for me work just fine shot lots of ducks in Ark over the weekend. I load up with 3in BB when geese are coming in.


----------



## ducksmacker11 (Dec 2, 2010)

what can i say i like my 3.5 in 2 shot


----------



## duck-dawg (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been shooting black cloud 2 3/4" #3's since early teal season. Ordinarily I wouldn't even consider purchasing these shells because of the price tag, but I got a great deal on a case of them. I haven't noticed a bit of difference in range.


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 3, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> 3 1/2 shells are over rated and over priced!!!



what you talkin bout willis? the only 2 3/4 i like is #4 high brass lead 3 3/4 dram.


----------



## Scott R (Dec 3, 2010)

I shoot them in beaver ponds on the days I hunt puddle ducks.   2 3/4" #6 will absolutely murder a teal.  Shot a few gadwall with them.


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 3, 2010)

Not 2 3/4 but I do shoot 3" Bc it's all I can fit in my 1187! Lol


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Dec 3, 2010)

I've considered dropping back from a 3" to a 2 3/4". I don't believe that the difference in 1/16 - 1/8 oz of shot really makes that much of a difference, and is sure doesn't seem to justify the difference in price. If the pattern being filled, they will drop birds.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 3, 2010)

All day long out of a Mod. choke.  I've never felt outgunned in the blind or flooded timber.


----------



## 27metalman (Mar 2, 2011)

I use 2-3/4" shells all the time.  When hunting in a beaver swamp and/or over decoys they shoot just fine.  I disagree with Scott on the #6's... #4 at a minimum on ducks.  I'm sure they knock em down, I'm just saying #6's don't have the muscle consistantly for clean kills.


----------



## MrJake (Mar 2, 2011)

All I shoot are 2 3/4 Xpert steel #4s. Killed plenty of divers, snow geese, canadas, and of course puddle ducks. I use an IC factory choke and never had a reason to change. Of course if I'm strictly hunting geese I will use larger shot and 3" but no need to with ducks.


----------



## MrJake (Mar 2, 2011)

27metalman said:


> I use 2-3/4" shells all the time.  When hunting in a beaver swamp and/or over decoys they shoot just fine.  I disagree with Scott on the #6's... #4 at a minimum on ducks.  I'm sure they knock em down, I'm just saying #6's don't have the muscle consistantly for clean kills.



We use low brass 6s and 8s for teal. They work great.


----------



## fishndinty (Mar 2, 2011)

We tend to use 3.5" #2 shot.  All else being equal and with a choke it will pattern from, I like the greater pellet count in case you get a passing shot at a more distant duck or goose.  I have used 3 inch to great effect as well, but not 2.75...there are places I hunt where all the shots are so close it would not matter; I just use 3 inch shells at those places from habit.


----------



## 27metalman (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm just saying... then why not shoot #6's and #8's or whatever else at any kind of duck? It's about velocity and kenetic energy.  As long as it's a head shot, I can kill em' with #9's.  Why not shoot #9's? I just think there's a line and my line is at #4.  This would be a good thread to start though... to debate, that is.


----------



## Scott R (Mar 2, 2011)

I had to go back and re-read what I wrote and I guess I should have been more clear.  I shoot #6's at teal during early teal season as do the guys I hunt with.  No need for bigger shot.  It's a small bird in the decoys.  I also only shoot birds in what *I* consider a good range....  for me that's under 40 yards.  It's plenty for* teal* and that's my opinion.  It works fine and kills clean and the low brass shells are cheap....why use anything else.

On ducks and geese I do draw the the line at 4's.  That's all I shoot and it performs better than any other shot for *me*.  I've gone through the ranks of shooting T, BBB, BB 2's, etc. and I like the pattern density and clean kills I get out of 4's.  AGAIN....I take shots less than 35-40 yards on puddlers, divers and especially geese.  

All that being said....shoot what works for you and patterns in your gun.   It's a personal preference.  I think they are just as dead when you use 4's or 6's as they are when you use 2's or BB's....but I could be wrong.


----------



## MrJake (Mar 2, 2011)

27metalman said:


> I'm just saying... then why not shoot #6's and #8's or whatever else at any kind of duck? It's about velocity and kenetic energy.  As long as it's a head shot, I can kill em' with #9's.  Why not shoot #9's? I just think there's a line and my line is at #4.  This would be a good thread to start though... to debate, that is.



It's about velocity, kinetic energy, and pellet count. A teal is about the same size as a pigeon. During early season, there's no need to shoot larger load. It more expensive, more recoil, heavier to carry.
But hey, I'm a rookie from Tejas, what do I know. Seems to be a big difference in the way guys hunt in Texas then GA. Low brass 8s have PLENTY of velocity and kinetic energy to kill a teal, and more pellets than 3 1/2" number 4s.


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 2, 2011)

yep, they'll kill.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 2, 2011)

*3 inch*

3 inch number 2 open water and in the tidal rivers for ducks. 3.5 inch for geese BB, BBB and T. Your right about more shot in your smaller shells. But what I am looking for is increased range. Steel shot does not retain the down range energy to kill at extended ranges and I cant afford that high dollar stuff.


----------



## 27metalman (Mar 2, 2011)

Probably right Jake... Big difference from hunting in Ga vs Tx - Generally speaking.  Also, good post Killer.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Mar 3, 2011)

2 3/4 work just fine for me


----------



## MrJake (Mar 3, 2011)

27metalman said:


> Probably right Jake... Big difference from hunting in Ga vs Tx - Generally speaking.  Also, good post Killer.



Killed em in GA, LA, MS,AR, MD, SC, TX, and more with 2 3/4. I'm confused on why the state would matter. I only shoot to 35 yards no matter what I'm hunting.

I also never blame my choke or ammo for a miss. Today's high velocity steel, penetrate just as well as lead, just with a heftier price tag.


----------



## MrJake (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.gunnersden.com/index.htm.steelvslead.html


----------



## bbducks (Mar 3, 2011)

What does lead have to do with this tread. ITS ILLEGAL to shoot lead at ducks


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 3, 2011)

*you are right*

Some of us have hunted with lead when it was legal. Some of us remember the point system. I can tell you this steel does not kill as well as lead did. Old hunters who have shot steel and lead know the difference. Old days 2 & 3/4  number 4 lead is equal to a 3 inch  or 3.5 inch 1 & 3/8 once of steel load.  You guys in Texas have alot more birds than we do in GA. Who is the better hunter the guy from GA. that has alot less birds That kills a Limit every time he goes  or a Guy from Texas who kills a limit every time he goes? You dont see that many duck and goose guides in GA. But you do in  Texas. You Got a place, we have to work hard to get the birds that we do In GA. You can not even compare the two states when it comes to waterfowl. There is one place  in LA. that they kill more birds , than the whole Atlantic flyway. Talk is cheap when you got that birds boys. Thats why when we shoot in GA. we want to kill it not cripple it.


----------



## bbducks (Mar 3, 2011)

Well i shoot 3in hevi metal thats what my gun likes. I have always thought shoot what you like. If you kill ducks good. Who cares if your buddys gun shoots 3.5. If your killing ducks why change the shells,guns,boat etc.


----------



## Scott R (Mar 3, 2011)

bbducks said:


> Well i shoot 3in hevi metal thats what my gun likes. I have always thought shoot what you like. If you kill ducks good. Who cares if your buddys gun shoots 3.5. If your killing ducks why change the shells,guns,boat etc.



X2...simply stated and hit the nail on the head.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 3, 2011)

*Thank you*

If you can killem great. I will be shooting what I got. Just leave the lead at the house.


----------



## MrJake (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol, yea we are top waters out here. Sorry for your post to get off track Dustin.


----------



## 27metalman (Mar 3, 2011)

Dang Killer, you make me want to tear up a bit and go duck hunting with you.   Mr. Jake, I'd let you buy me some shells...   I agree, we've gotton off topic.  Uh, hmm, hmmm, hmm (clearing my throat) - 2-3/4" work fine.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 4, 2011)

*If we went to Texas*



27metalman said:


> Dang Killer, you make me want to tear up a bit and go duck hunting with you.   Mr. Jake, I'd let you buy me some shells...   I agree, we've gotton off topic.  Uh, hmm, hmmm, hmm (clearing my throat) - 2-3/4" work fine.


 We would kill a lot more birds. Its like lending some one your decoys all the time and he sends you pictures of what he killed over your decoys. Like I said when you kill a limit in GA. You have done something. And the Texas boys really dont have clue on how hard it is to duck hunt in GA. I can say that cause I have hunted our great state from the Mountains to the Fla. Border.  When you gotem you better be able to Killem. This post has everything to do with what kind of shells you shoot. 2 3/4 shells = cripples. They dont have 10 foot tied drops so you dont loose your birds on an out going tied like we do add a cripple to that and see how many bird you will have at the end of the day.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 4, 2011)

27metalman said:


> I'm just saying... then why not shoot #6's and #8's or whatever else at any kind of duck? It's about velocity and kenetic energy.  As long as it's a head shot, I can kill em' with #9's.  Why not shoot #9's? I just think there's a line and my line is at #4.  This would be a good thread to start though... to debate, that is.



Ummm, I've never seen any legal waterfowl shells in 8 or 9 shot.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 4, 2011)

I have no problem hunting in Ga with 2 3/4 in shells. And kill my limit of woodies pretty much everytime I shoot em. Also kill my limit with 20 gauge shooting 2 3/4 in shells. But for open water, I prefer 3 in shells.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 4, 2011)

*Open water*



emusmacker said:


> I have no problem hunting in Ga with 2 3/4 in shells. And kill my limit of woodies pretty much everytime I shoot em. Also kill my limit with 20 gauge shooting 2 3/4 in shells. But for open water, I prefer 3 in shells.


 What do you call open water? Some of us hunt in the sounds.


----------



## Justintime01 (Mar 4, 2011)

used them all season long no problems.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Mar 4, 2011)

I lived in MS in the mid 90's & used a Auto -5 w 2 3/4 chamber, killed early teal w/ 3's , reg duck season w/ # 2 's, # 1's or BB; killed more ducks than I will ever kill again, never missed the 3" shell, but I was a lot younger then!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 5, 2011)

2.75" heavy shot # 6s will kill any duck that flys round these parts.  Expensive though.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 5, 2011)

*Killem with what you got!*

One size does not fit  every body.


----------



## MrJake (Mar 5, 2011)

As I stated I've hunted Ga. Killed several limits there also. Lived there 22yrs. Mostly on WMAs, rivers and the coast. Heck my first shotgun was a NEF 20ga. Killed a ton of geese and ducks with that bad boy too, and so does most of our youth.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 5, 2011)

*Georgia is like Texas in some ways.*

We are  a big state. some folks hunt on beaver  ponds , Some hunt big lakes some hunt Rivers and some hunt the ocean. Of course we dont have any 1000 mile markers  on our Hhighways like you guys. What works for one guy may not work for another. I am old enough to remember when a number 4 high brass lead shell not a mag would kill ducks all day. I can remember when I first shot steel we had wood ducks fly off with large amounts of feathers  on the water. I use to load a 1 3/8 lead load that had 29 grains of Hercules blue dot shotgun powder in AA hull that would kill a mallard at 50 yards all day every day. So much for the past. If you have good killing power out of a 2 3/4 shell great but out in the sounds where I  hunt you got to have the extra power. Good luck


----------



## SeagoingCowboy (Apr 16, 2011)

2 3/4 = affordable.  If they were good enough for grandpa, they're good enough for me.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 16, 2011)

*Granpaw*

Shot lead and as we all know steel is not  lead.


----------



## Headsortails (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been shooting steel shot since the seventies (mandatory on refuges). Today I shoot 2 3/4" #3. They will kill just as dead as 3" shells and no one needs 3 1/2" for ducks. IMO


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 18, 2011)

killer elite said:


> What do you call open water? Some of us hunt in the sounds.



WATER that is more open than wooded swamps.  At least I always thought it was open water, you shloe can see along ways without any trees.  I've never hunted a sound, don't know what you'd call them cept....a sound?


----------



## Woods Savvy (Apr 18, 2011)

i hunted with over 150 guns this year from the rice fields to the timber, everybody has there on shells they like but in my opinon you might get 5-8 more yards out of a 3inch , from 2 3/4 to 3 inch its more about shot size. on most refuge and wma they dont let you shoot nothing bigger than a #2, it normally only takes one pellet from a bb to kill a duck, thats the reason they limit your shot size.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 19, 2011)

*Open water*



emusmacker said:


> WATER that is more open than wooded swamps.  At least I always thought it was open water, you shloe can see along ways without any trees.  I've never hunted a sound, don't know what you'd call them cept....a sound?


  I lived in Augusta for about 12 years and the lakes in N. Ga are big water. But when you see the dolphins in your decoys and you are looking east and you know the next stop is Africa it makes you think. Woods Savvy is right its more about shot size , than shell length. Bigger shot the more down range retained energy you have.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 20, 2011)

I always shot 2 3/4" shells.  Of course, sometimes they have a 1/4" extension and sometimes they have a 3/4" extension.


----------



## simpleman30 (May 12, 2011)

my ol 870 Wingmaster pump will only shoot 2 3/4" shells.  no choke tube and it works great for me shooting ducks on the ogeechee.


----------



## Rich M (May 12, 2011)

I shoot 2-3/4 inch #4s.  Modified and full out of my 870.  The full was great this past season - very few cripples after they got plastered.

We shoot close birds (inside of 25 or 30 most shots)- do it for sport & family & friends time - hunt but chide the other guys into shooting.  I think I shot 12-16 birds this year but most were larger puddle ducks - pins, widgeon, gadwall, and mottles.  A few teal too but only 2 with 1 shot.


----------



## king killer delete (May 13, 2011)

*1 , 1/4 or1, 1/8 oz?*



Rich M said:


> I shoot 2-3/4 inch #4s.  Modified and full out of my 870.  The full was great this past season - very few cripples after they got plastered.
> 
> We shoot close birds (inside of 25 or 30 most shots)- do it for sport & family & friends time - hunt but chide the other guys into shooting.  I think I shot 12-16 birds this year but most were larger puddle ducks - pins, widgeon, gadwall, and mottles.  A few teal too but only 2 with 1 shot.


 Just wondering.


----------



## Rich M (May 13, 2011)

I shoot the cheap stuff - winchester and remington.  AND some reloaded stuff my dad loads in his retirement.  Believe that it is all 1-1/8 oz, 1300-1400 fps loads.


----------

